# Sharp lc52le700x refusing to stay on



## Bigsteveo (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi. I bought a Sharp LC-52LE700X tv a few months ago but only connected it up a week ago. It has worked well up until this morning when we turned it on to have it turn itself off after 2 minutes. Reading the manual it says to unplug it for 30 minutes and try again and check the Eco settings. After 30 minutes I plugged it back in, it worked for about 2 minutes (enough time to check that the Eco settings are switched off). I was going to call sharp but the office is closed. What could be the issue?


----------

